# Winter is coming..?



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

This may be a really silly question but Im curious!

Jaxster is only 8 weeks right now, 2 months old tomorrow!
We live in Saskatchewan, Canada and winter is right around the corner!
Our winters are harsh and temperatures stay between -20 to -40 degree Celsius.:uhoh::uhoh::no::no: at least from December to march!

When winter hits us he will only be 4 months old. 
Will he grow a winter coat or should I invest in a little sweater for him when we go outside for play or walks?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Those days that are too cold for you to be outside for long periods - it will be too cold for your dog to be outside (-40 is definitely in that "too cold" category). Booties to protect the feet would be more important than a sweater.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

For the most part Golden's like cold weather. I agree a pair of booties my be good. With that cold of weather he will probably only stay out for a short time.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's so cold! I agree, booties would be your best bet. With that cold weather, even the fur between their toes could freeze. A little sweater would be nice too.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the tips! Yes I already assumed booties would be necessary.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Now trying to find the best set of booties . Lots of different choices


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

We have mutt-luks. 
Velcro retaining strap is reflector white, easy to see in dark. 
It gets dark before 5 pm now, so I also wear a road crew safety vest walking Bella.

Mike D


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

I live in mn so it's cold but not always as cold as you. Last year Lcy was tong like yours we did not do a sweater but on really cold days tried bootees she too them off. I was surprised at how much she l d the snow and cold. I would drag her inside as I was cold she was fine!


----------

